# New Petzl Tikkina - finally an affordable name brand headlamp?



## rojos (Feb 15, 2014)

Spotted the new Petzl Tikkina recently on REI.com. It's been significantly upgraded.

60 lumens now instead of 20, and still only $20!

I've always had a hard time recommending a headlamp to my non-flashophile friends because the only choices out there were either hit-or-miss no-name stuff or expensive stuff that they weren't interested in paying for. Based on the specs, the new Tikkina could finally be the good name brand headlamp that is worth recommending to friends at a price they can swallow. With the upcoming annual REI member discount, it would be only $16!!


----------



## RetroTechie (Feb 15, 2014)

rojos said:


> 60 lumens now instead of 20,


That would only impress me if runtimes stay unchanged, that is: if efficiency was improved. If not, that could merely be a change to a $0.02 resistor value.

Looks like a nice light, I assume this is a direct drive light? (as in, gets dimmer over time as batteries deplete). Or does it have different modes? Tbh I prefer single-cell for small lights like this, even if it involves additional complexity in the form of voltage boost circuitry.

Edit: has 2 modes according to Petzl website. Not sure if those are regulated though.


----------



## rojos (Feb 15, 2014)

RetroTechie said:


> Looks like a nice light, I assume this is a direct drive light? (as in, gets dimmer over time as batteries deplete). Or does it have different modes? Tbh I prefer single-cell for small lights like this, even if it involves additional complexity in the form of voltage boost circuitry.



3xAAA format and unregulated circuit makes more sense for an entry level headlamp like this. The bulk of these will be run on alkalines probably, and a 1xAA regulated headlamp just doesn't run that well on an alkaline. 

Trying to get people who will only use a headlamp maybe four or five times a year to spend extra money on Eneloops and a charger is a hard sell.


----------



## carrot (Feb 17, 2014)

It's no secret that I'm a huge fan of Petzl, especially their headlamps. Their excellent reliability, long runtimes and great ergonomics make them a joy to use.

My local climbing shop just got in a shipment of the third generation Tikka and Tikkina and they were also on sale. At $24, snagging a Tikka was a no-brainer. I also took the time to fondle the Tikkina, which was identical except that the Tikka has GITD material surrounding the LED and an upgraded LED.

*Quick impressions:*
The beam is excellent, with a decent throw, smooth transition to flood, no rings, artifacts or dark spots.

The body design is very similar, but subtly different from Gen 2. 

*Cool stuff:*
The 3rd generation fixes what was broken in the last generation. The colored part of the body is now opaque to reduce wearer's glare. The switch is now a 3-position mechanical clicky switch that cycles medium, high, off, so no parasitic drain. This is the same switch as used on the Tikkina 2, now used on both the Tikka and Tikkina. There's no detectable PWM on either mode. The new elastic band feels stronger and wears very comfortably. The battery door is harder to accidentally open, but still very easy to deliberately open.

The GITD afterglow on the Tikka is visible from the front and side. It looks super cool and helps you find the headlamp at night. On both models, a small amount of light diffuses out the side of the headlamp, making the wearer a little more visible from a side profile. 

The Tikkina and Tikka finally get the throw needed to make them better all-around headlamps.

The Gen 2 models were actually fully functional at short depths under water despite only being rated IPX4 due to a fully sealed electronics compartment. It's very likely the Gen 3 models follow suit.

*Bad stuff:*
The Tikka loses blink, momentary on, and one-click off due to losing the e-switch in favor of a 3p mechanical clicky. Few people will care, but it's notable. For the Tikkina crowd, this is the same as Gen 2 models.

The soft flood of 5mms is gone, so a bit of a downer for readers unless you've got some diffuser film.

Gen 3 also loses compatibility with the CORE battery system introduced for the Tikka 2 series. If you want a plug-in rechargeable you now have to move all the way up to the Tikka R+ and RXP. Or get the BD ReVolt.

*Initial verdict:*
Let's call it two steps forward for each the Tikkina and Tikka. But then one step back for the Tikka. The Tikkina got a major upgrade. The Tikka followed suit, but lost a couple unique things along the way that used to make it a big upgrade over the Tikkina. Both are awesome and a good addition to the Petzl lineup for those who cannot afford, or do not want, the Tikka R line of Active Lighting headlamps. 

As someone who uses the Tikka 2 daily, these are changes that make me glad to keep a Tikka 2 around. But the Tikka (Gen 3) will almost certainly carve out its own place amongst my (many) headlamps for adventures and more. 

For flashaholics who have managed to avoid Petzl headlamps all these years: now's your chance. At $20 and $30 respectively, the Tikkina and Tikka are cheap thrills that you'll get loads of use out of.


----------



## rojos (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the mini review. Nice to know that they fixed the PWM frequency. The previous gen's Econo mode was useless for a lot of people because the PWM was so bad.


----------



## mhpreston (Feb 18, 2014)

I take it the new model Zipka is the same body as the Tikka?


----------



## carrot (Feb 18, 2014)

mhpreston said:


> I take it the new model Zipka is the same body as the Tikka?



Yep.


----------



## mhpreston (Feb 18, 2014)

Cool - just pre-ordered due in Spring here. Bright yellow...


----------



## JedSmith (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmmmm . . . I might have to buy a few of those to give as gifts to family members. Looks like a good item to keep in a home emergency kit with lithium primaries installed for long term storage. (The AC power went down more times than usual this winter due to snow storms.) Seems real inexpensive for a 60 lumen headlight.


----------



## bigfoot (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for this info -- had no idea these were updated!


----------



## mhpreston (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the Zipka, because I have found the retractable cord so flexible - quickly attaches to tent pole, handlebar or head!


----------



## carrot (Feb 28, 2014)

Briefly tested my Tikka in the shower today. Saw some water in the clear housing but functioning was completely unaffected. There is minor condensation on the inside of the lens. Seems to me that for all intents and purposes this light is fine around water.


----------



## mhpreston (Mar 1, 2014)

Admit it Carrot, you shower with the lights off everyday, so you can wear your head torch. You're a flashaholic...


----------



## carrot (Mar 1, 2014)

mhpreston said:


> Admit it Carrot, you shower with the lights off everyday, so you can wear your head torch. You're a flashaholic...



Errr, no comment


----------



## rojos (Mar 3, 2014)

I picked up a new Tikka. 

For first impressions, I don't have much to add to what carrot already wrote up. It's a nice, solid headlamp, very simple. It doesn't do much, but it does what it does well. A great starter headlamp IMO.


----------

